

What If PRISM existed during the Red Scare? - cmaury
http://chrismaury.com/post/53327361208/what-if-prism-existed-during-the-red-scare

======
bediger4000
From the article: _Conviction rates for espionage or sedition would be low.
Embarrassingly low. However, convictions for possession of marijuana and
copyright infringement would skyrocket._

And here we finally get to why a huge frickin, ritalin-infused dragnet with
snakes for teeth and a laser strapped to its head will get lobbied into
further existence. Legacy gatekeeper media needs deep packet inspection of
_every single packet_ to decide if "IP" "theft" is taking place. Getting such
inspection funded by taxpayers means that "Rightsholders" don't have to pay
much. Having a legal basis in place for such inspection decreases the
"Rightsholder's" legal costs when the time comes to give us all 3 strikes or 6
strikes or whatever.

